# Shipping to SA from USA



## ZA2USA&back (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm moving back to Johannesburg from Seattle and need to find a good rate on shipping. I won't be taking much back; mostly personal electronics, sports gear, kitchenware & clothes - 5+ moving boxes should do it. 

Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

unaccompanied Airfreight luggage on a pallet.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

ZA2USA&back said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving back to Johannesburg from Seattle and need to find a good rate on shipping. I won't be taking much back; mostly personal electronics, sports gear, kitchenware & clothes - 5+ moving boxes should do it.
> 
> Any recommendations? Thanks!


Check out these sites.
Excess Baggage Company - Free Quote - Shipping & Storage Services

U-Bag - Excess Baggage Shipping Services


----------



## JairajVi (Jun 14, 2010)

ZA2USA&back said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving back to Johannesburg from Seattle and need to find a good rate on shipping. I won't be taking much back; mostly personal electronics, sports gear, kitchenware & clothes - 5+ moving boxes should do it.
> 
> Any recommendations? Thanks!


Hi...

U can contact this person directly. 

[email protected]
Safcor Panalpina is quite fast and efficient...don't know about their prices though, it will vary according to weight and value. It shouldn't be much and be cleared under the Sect.38 clause (Personal Effects). Freight and insurance, that u would have to get a quote for.

You can also try Worldnet Logistics or UTI (google them)...gett'n quotes is always a must, cos costs can differ from other companies.

Hope this helps.


----------

